# TGS Indiana Members ok?



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Our news, in Texas, is all about the tornados that went through Indiana  I am hoping our Indiana members are all ok? RPC and Maggie and I know there are others...Goatnutty. Please let us know, if you can, that you are alright. 

I am praying everyone, everyones families and animals are all alright. ray:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

ray: That everyone and their critters are alright ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope every one is ok!!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

It would be good to know how everyone is doing over there as well.
Praying all are safe.

Did you know all this strange weather and tornados is caused from a pole shift in the south pole?
The sun has started shining there last summer when in the south pole there isn't sun during the day in the summer.
All this change has caused all this bad weather, including the hurricane that ripped through near me and flooded towns nearby. Also why there are many many tornadoes and earth quakes going on.
Just science. http://poleshift.ning.com/

Also Maggie is in PA and not Indiana.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope you all are safe ray:

Jesse, the Bible says this is going to happen.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hope you all are safe ray:
> 
> Jesse, the Bible says this is going to happen.


Yes I know. that is not what I meant by "Just science".
Not a good way of putting it though.
It is a lot more than just science, but on that website it is just science.
Most people don't see all this as something foretold or something that could possibly have a good outcome-it is just science to them.

Also btw, I like science. We already know why it is happening and what is happening, not everyone knows how.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes I see what you are saying..... sorry I didn't want to sound rude.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Not rude at all :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Roger is in northern IN, so he should hopefully be fine, but I am pretty sure goatnutty is south/southeast IN, and probably very near the 'danger zone.' The really bad tornadoes so far seem to have been located north of Louisville, not sure if we had members in that area or not. But the biggest tornadoes so far that seem to be making all the headlines were just north of Louisville very near I-65.

Kentucky was hit very hard too, there are a lot of fatalities here too  Somehow those of us in my area were spared, but it was very scary for a time <central KY>. Lexington's southeast side - about 20 minutes or so from us was under a tornado warning, but I am not sure if a tornado touched down or not <won't know until tomorrow>. I do know that eastern KY has had a LOT of destruction - West Liberty, and last I heard before I took a little nap a short bit ago, was that there were multiple fatalities and the town had severe destruction. Another town near it as well.

The south is getting hit hard now, and I know we have members there too. Praying that everyone stays safe during this crazy severe outbreak!

BTW, our county was under a tornado warning as well. I took my kids and we went to the basement of the courthouse about 6 miles south, there were probably 40 people there, the huge room in the basement was packed. We couldn't hear a thing, so I don't know how bad it was. My husband stayed home, and said we had golfball size hail for a couple of minutes. Everything looks fine though, I'll check the barn roof tomorrow, but the goats are just fine, so I feel blessed.

Just so heartbroken for those affected  I am from Indiana, most all of my family are there, but thankfully they were a bit further north and didn't affect them. WHEW.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Hoosiershadow, that is so scary! It must have been terrible for you to take the kids to a shelter, knowing your husband was staying at home  I am sorry that you had to go through that. 

We live in what is considered "tornado alley" in Texas. Every spring we have many in our area. Thankfully most of them do not do near the destruction that these tornadoes in your area have. Years ago my husband and I went to a dinner banquet, little did we know we were putting ourselves in the path of that famous tornado that hit downtown Ft. Worth in 2000. We saw it coming and had to hide, along with everyone else, in the cement stairway of the building we were in. It struck a large "Bank of America" building that was next door to us-sparing the building we were in. I will never forget emerging from that stairway and seeing the destruction. It was surreal.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Good here in Northern Indiana, I'm not far from Roger......but we did have the most horrible winds, still blowing somewhat.......tried taking the front doors off our large barn that houses our goats, I had to park truck against doors to keep them from coming off and it did flip our little metal barn, thank goodness no animals are housed in there right now....it is pretty bent up, so probably will dismantle and scrap it and wouldn't you know this would be when my husband is out of town, he is in south Georgia where they have weather threats today! I hate this kind of weather! Hope and pray for all that were in and are in the paths of these storms!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad your okay Denise! All my family are in/around Indpls, they all seem to be unaffected thank goodness! My father lives near I-70 not far from Terre Haute, so I was very scared for them!

BBB - Thanks! You know, I have never actually been through a tornado! But I've seen many funnel clouds, and saw one forming. We had an F4 tornado hit the northwest side of Lexington in 2004. I was at work on the southwest side of town near where we lived at the time. Had no idea an F4 had come through town until the next morning. 
That same storm wrecked Havoc in Southern Indiana - this was Memorial day weekend.

We went to Marengo, IN about 12 days later for something called Cave Capers <my brothers are into spelunking>, just a weekend gathering in Indiana - camping, cave tours, parties, family activities, etc. at a different location each year. Well we knew there was going to be bad storms in the area, so we waited it out, and were going to go to Marengo Cave since it had reopened <entrance had been blocked>. Suddenly at the top of the field from where we were camping people were gathering. I remember walking up the hill with my radio and little film camera in hand, and my son in tow - he was 3 at the time. We saw a wall cloud with a funnel forming. I turned on the radio and as soon as I did it was the NWS with a tornado warning. Things got really crazy after that, the wind picked up, and we ran back to the camp, everyone piled as many kids as they could in my car, and I took them down the road into a little valley to a store and waited it out. Yep that was terrifying!!

My mom and dad also had a place in North Vernon, IN on a lake we used to spend all summer there back in the mid 90s. I remember one weekend the adults went here and there, and a bunch of us kids <all family> we came back to the camper/lot from the basketball court, and sat near the road, watching and counting funnel clouds that passed nearby! I am terrified of storms, so how I stayed right there watching is beyond me LOL

Last April we had 2 small tornadoes hit in Versailles, that was a very very scary weekend. Thankfully F0, but a tornado is still a tornado.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello everyone I am good. Like Denise we are still having the same crazy wind. I almost got hit last night in my car by a trampoline. I still have not heard from Sarah (goatnutty) and she lives down where the towns were leveled. I am hoping it is because they don't have power. She has not written on facebook since yesterday. I won't lie I am slightly worried because she is really close to where everything was.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in Northern Indiana and we had some pretty bad wind damage on our place. Our goat barn roof is missing a few pieces of sheet metal this morning. The wind whipped around in our old barn and scattered the water tanks that we keep the net wrap and plastic wrap in. So we've got some cleaning up to do once the wind dies down. It's still blowing pretty hard out there today. But down south had all the terrible weather.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

RPC said:


> Hello everyone I am good. Like Denise we are still having the same crazy wind. I almost got hit last night in my car by a trampoline. ....


Good you are okay. A friend of mine had that happen in MI ( few years ago). A trampoline from a neighbor 2 doors down went flying like a frisbee breaking a house window and landed at the top of a 30ft pine tree. Wind can be very dangerous and do a lot of damage.
I hope all of you guys can get things cleaned up or at least get things back to working order.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you are all doing good!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks you all for responding. I feel better knowing that you all are ok :hug: 

now......we just need Goatnutty to check in. I also am praying we are not hearing from her due to the power being down/out. So lets keep praying for her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> .we just need Goatnutty to check in. I also am praying we are not hearing from her due to the power being down/out. So lets keep praying for her!


 I agree... ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

> .we just need Goatnutty to check in. I also am praying we are not hearing from her due to the power being down/out. So lets keep praying for her!


[/quote]

ray: I hope she is OK......


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I have heard from her on Facebook she says all is well with her also. So it sounds like everyone made it threw alright Thank the LORD.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:clap: :clap: 

:hi5: 

Thank you for the update Roger! WHEW!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:leap: Glad she is OK!!!!!! Thanks for letting us know Roger! :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Not a problem I am just glad everyone is ok.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow... so we had the tornado outbreak on Friday...guess what? Tonight it is... WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY??? seriously? Of course I never get excited with the possability of snow because we've managed a whole whopping 2.2 inches this season! But still, it has been in the 50s/60s and Fri we hit 70. Today 40, and tonight will be 30. 

Please pray for those in eastern KY who were hit by the tornadoes, because they usually get the brunt of any snow threats, and all of eastern KY is included.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: glad goatnutty is OK... :thumb: :hi5: :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Wow... so we had the tornado outbreak on Friday...guess what? Tonight it is... WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY??? seriously? Of course I never get excited with the possability of snow because we've managed a whole whopping 2.2 inches this season! But still, it has been in the 50s/60s and Fri we hit 70. Today 40, and tonight will be 30.
> 
> Please pray for those in eastern KY who were hit by the tornadoes, because they usually get the brunt of any snow threats, and all of eastern KY is included.


 Oh no.....praying for all..... ray: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the concern guys! :hug: 
We got very lucky with being in the middle of the storm systems and had minor damge...however a town very close by ws completely destroyed and it is heart breaking. We have lost several people around and I hate to see it..the houses were complete losses and it has been tragic for everyone.


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

Small town of Holton Indiana was hit pretty bad. I'm about 20 miles east of there and things looked like it would get bad. We had some rain and wind, but I didn't even see any limbs or leaves or anything flung around by me. I count my self very lucky, 20 miles isn't far at all.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Crowbar032 said:


> Small town of Holton Indiana was hit pretty bad. I'm about 20 miles east of there and things looked like it would get bad. We had some rain and wind, but I didn't even see any limbs or leaves or anything flung around by me. I count my self very lucky, 20 miles isn't far at all.


That's the town I was talking about, i agree it was pretty bad. :sigh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I just love KY weather...

Friday it was 70 when the storms started to roll in. 
Was cold over the weekend, Sunday was completely miserable, windy, cloudy, and very cold. 
Sunday night we got 5-6 inches of snow!
Monday it was in the mid 30s, sun was out, but still there was a wind chill of 19.

Tuesday? Sunny, beautiful and a high of 64! Wed? calling for a high of 68. 

Yep...that's KY for ya.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Such devastation and tragedy :sigh: 
My prayers go out to all who have lost so much and to those who were spared. What a humbling experience for those of us who haven't experienced the wrath of such wicked storms.

PA weather can be just as unpredictable.... this winter has been one of the most mild ones I've experienced and after snow Monday with lows in the teens...it's now a beautiful early spring day, 40* at 7am with a high of 65* predicted and clear skies. :scratch:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep crazy indeed, we're right there with you Liz.

Last night we had the 4-H livestock meeting, and the first thing on the agenda is the country ham project <my kids aren't doing this, but want to do it next year>. It's a BIG deal here in KY, and if anyone knows anything about the hams, there is an imaginary 'belt' that runs around the earth, and you can only cure a country ham in these particular places. KY is one of them.
Well the county ag. building was completely distroyed, along with the barn where those kids kept their hams <These counties are combined into one for 4-H, and their building was in West Liberty>. 
So, the county ag 4-H leader is calling out to other counties who might have extra hams they can donate to the kids who lost theirs.
Our county just so happens to have many more hams than they needed <each kid did 2, so some did more than 2>. The kids are planning to each donate one ham. There is no way those kids can start over, and they are trying to get some kind of 'regularity' back into some of their lives, and these kids work very hard on their projects, speeches, etc. so they will have some hope in being able to go to State fair this year, again this is a big deal project in KY.

Also, farming materials and items are needed badly, so everyone is trying to help find ways to get items together, and our ag dept will have them picked up. One of the big horse farms is replacing their fences on one of their farms. Fingers crossed, because that is a LOT of fencing that could help a lot of people!

I am thinking I might put together a picture album of our pallet barn, and email it to our 4-H leader and tell her for the people who can't rebuild barns/sheds because of $$ <many don't have insurance>, this could be a great inexpensive route to rebuilding.

Edited to add, that they are talking about heavy rain tomorrow, a total washout from what I've gathered. That means it'll move into Eastern KY, I'm not sure about the forecast in southern IN probably about the same, so please keep these people in your thoughts and prayers again, as they really do need some dry weather


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's sunny here today...luckily. We got snow this weekend after all the damage and that was a pain for everyone..


----------

